# finding a used 100 gallon tank



## pellet9999 (Oct 25, 2008)

anyone know where to source 100-150- gallon propane tanks used in the NW ..????? Montana or close..


----------



## cmarcuson (Oct 28, 2008)

check if there is an IMEX online in your area.  It is an Industrial Materials Exchange.  Businesses and individuals can post items they have as scrap/waste/byproduct or leftover that they want to sell or give away.  You can also place requests ther for things you are looking for.

see http://www.govlink.org/hazwaste/business/imex/ for example.  Check with your local/state gvt or go to EPA.gov


----------

